# when is appropriate?



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

to acknowledge post counts.
are we starting to diminish the real accomplishments of some, by the congrats at every 1000th post ??
:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: when is appropiate?*

I dont think so, i think it should be done every 1,000 and when a member first reaches 500 and become an enthusiast.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: when is appropiate?*

Its every other monday for you....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: when is appropiate?*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Its every other monday for you....


:laugh: Alex likes to be congratulated. :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Well, to be quite honest, I think it is way overdone on the forum. Therefore, I can't vote with what you have up there, because what I like is this:

*500 *- 1st accomplishment to being a regular
*1000* - Achievement
*5000* - Achievement
*10000* - Achievement
*15000* - Achievement
*20000* - Achievement
*25000* - Achievement 

etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

1000
5000
10000
20000 ect


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

It's way overdone, I just ignore them as every second post seems to be an acknowledgment, tumble and dai have the right idea


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont think it is overdone, i think it is good the way it is now.

Thats my opinion.

How is it overdone?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

kodi said:


> It's way overdone, I just ignore them as every second post seems to be an acknowledgment


This is the way it is overdone with so many of them being given. If it stays the same, I am going to stop responding on any of these, although I do enjoy being able to pat someone on the back for a great achievement. However, if there are so many as there are now, the actual outstanding achievement doesn't mean as much when everyone is constantly getting the acknowledgement.

In addition, there should be more control on where, when, and by whom. It seems anymore when someone reaches a post limit where we offer congratulations, there are maybe three people who post something on that one event. This is out of control, so IMHO it would be most appropriate for the managers (or good job for asst. managers) to recognize the service of team members and maybe another single person could offer congratulations for those who are not on a team and that would be in a single area so others could respond with good wishes.


That is my two cents worth.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It would be easy to reach 1000 just by posting a message in every Congratulations thread and a few hello messages in Introductions. When did the post count become so important anyway?


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Good point koala.



Tumbleweed36 said:


> the actual outstanding achievement doesn't mean as much when everyone is constantly getting the acknowledgement....
> 
> it would be most appropriate for the managers (or good job for asst. managers) to recognize the service of team members and maybe another single person could offer congratulations for those who are not on a team and that would be in a single area so others could respond with good wishes.


Good thoughts, Tumbleweed. :sayyes:

The focus seems to be shifting toward the sheer number of posts, not the quality of posts assisting users, which is what TSF is really all about.



kodi said:


> tumble and dai have the right idea


Agreed as well.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

if there is a problem with me doing the congrats then I will stop. And I am going to stop doing them now. There are two reasons why I was doing them : 
One- They were not being done 
Two- I like to be able to say congrats to members that have reached 1,000 posts.

By the looks of what members have replied to this thread, no one agrees with me. So I will respect your opinions and stop.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Go The Power said:


> if there is a problem with me doing the congrats then I will stop. And I am going to stop doing them now. There are two reasons why I was doing them :
> One- They were not being done
> Two- I like to be able to say congrats to members that have reached 1,000 posts.
> 
> By the looks of what members have replied to this thread, no one agrees with me. So I will respect your opinions and stop.


I think you missed the point on this one. This is not about Go The Power or anyone else in particular. Many of us are guilty on this because we don't want to miss offering someone congratulations for a job well done. This is about the sheer numbers we are seeing, so there needs to be some guidelines. Therefore, no one is pointing fingers at you in particular or anyone for that matter. It is just being called to our attention (from opinion stated here) that this is getting to be a problem that is out of control. 

We just need some general guidelines to do this in an orderly and equitable fashion as suggested. I hope Go The Power, that you will take this in the way that it was intended, and that is to fix a potential problem.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I think you missed the point on this one. This is not about Go The Power or anyone else in particular. Many of us are guilty on this because we don't want to miss offering someone congratulations for a job well done. This is about the sheer numbers we are seeing, so there needs to be some guidelines. Therefore, no one is pointing fingers at you in particular or anyone for that matter. It is just being called to our attention (from opinion stated here) that this is getting to be a problem that is out of control.
> 
> We just need some general guidelines to do this in an orderly and equitable fashion as suggested. I hope Go The Power, that you will take this in the way that it was intended, and that is to fix a potential problem.


My apologies Tumbleweed36, I miss understood what you said in the second paragraph of post 9. I understand what you mean now.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I didn't vote because 
"does it matter?" 
was not an option


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I understand what you guys mean by overdone now, I see what you were saying. I agree now :grin:

I like Tumbleweed36 idea:



Tumbleweed36 said:


> *500 *- 1st accomplishment to being a regular
> *1000* - Achievement
> *5000* - Achievement
> *10000* - Achievement
> ...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Because you're close to 5000? :winkgrin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

eneles said:


> Because you're close to 5000? :winkgrin:


:laugh:, i didn't mean it like that :grin:.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Not Fair!!! I Cannot Vote On This Poll!! Why Not!!!


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

jen56 said:


> Not Fair!!! I Cannot Vote On This Poll!! Why Not!!!


 WHY? Cannot TSF be left alone..too many changes are happening here!!!!


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

dai said:


> 1000
> 5000
> 10000
> 20000 ect


I agree with Dai in terms of reaching milestones. If you take a guy like Jason who is the Admin and owner and has 6500+ posts or me with 3700+ posts and who created the Academy, who decides where to draw the line at what is an achievement. IMHO it rather depends on what function you perform here. Security people get the opportunity to post multiple replies several times a day hence their propensity to increase their post count by multiples of 5000 in no time at all. Some reach 5000 posts playing in the Offline forum so does this make them any less of a contributer. Certainly if you consider that this is a support forum, the security people would vote overwhelmingly in favor of them getting accolades for achievements or maybe the other Technical support people might look for the same accolades.............. interesting debate ..................


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

koala said:


> It would be easy to reach 1000 just by posting a message in every Congratulations thread and a few hello messages in Introductions. When did the post count become so important anyway?


As Koala said, it would be rather easy to hit 1000 plus on a regular basis just by posting Hellos and Congrats.



jen56 said:


> Not Fair!!! I Cannot Vote On This Poll!! Why Not!!!


Hi Jen, this poll has apparently been closed. The vote option is gone for me also, but as you can from the number of post in the thread, everyone is voicing thier opinion rather than voting silently.



Horse said:


> I agree with Dai in terms of reaching milestones. If you take a guy like Jason who is the Admin and owner and has 6500+ posts or me with 3700+ posts and who created the Academy, who decides where to draw the line at what is an achievement. IMHO it rather depends on what function you perform here. Security people get the opportunity to post multiple replies several times a day hence their propensity to increase their post count by multiples of 5000 in no time at all. Some reach 5000 posts playing in the Offline forum so does this make them any less of a contributer. Certainly if you consider that this is a support forum, the security people would vote overwhelmingly in favor of them getting accolades for achievements or maybe the other Technical support people might look for the same accolades.............. interesting debate ..................


Personally, I don't think it matters one way or the other. 

The staff and those who earned the accolades know if they are deserved. If you don't feel the pat on the back was earned, don't post a reply. 

I do think there's a big difference in 5000 useful posts in Hardware, Windows, Security, etc, and 5000 posts in the Relaxation Room, comments and more, etc. As Horse said, it's a Tech Support Forum and there's not much tech support going on in the Relaxation rm, and C&M.

Anyway that's my 2 cents, even it doesn't make much sense.:grin:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

IMO, i would say, 500, 1000, 2000, 5000, 10000 etc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ben said:


> IMO, i would say, 500, 1000, 2000, 5000, 10000 etc.


I agree with that. IMHO there's too much focus on the number of posts. On the other hand - lets not disregard "The relaxation room" and "The conversation pit" - they're making TSF unique.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

eneles said:


> I agree with that. IMHO there's too much focus on the number of posts. On the other hand - lets not disregard "The relaxation room" and "The conversation pit" - they're making TSF unique.


Not disregarding those areas, they have a purpose. I'm just saying that TSF is built for the purpose of helping others to help themselves, and I think the accomplishments of those that are serving that purpose is a greater achievement than of those who are simply chatting and playing games.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

mattlock138 said:


> Not disregarding those areas, they have a purpose. I'm just saying that TSF is built for the purpose of helping others to help themselves, and I think the accomplishments of those that are serving that purpose is a greater achievement than of those who are simply chatting and playing games.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Agreed. ray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Is the a conclusion on what is happening? I would be happy to continue doing them, unless you want it to be, team members do it for fellow teams members?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Alex, I haven't seen an official decision made on the subject as of yet.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am happy to see this debate carry on with dignity and respect. :4-cheers:
Difference of opinions need to be aired, an open discussions show a healthy forum.
:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

500
1k
5k
10k
15k
20k
etc.

I agree.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> 500
> 1k
> 5k
> 10k
> ...



Seems more than adequate.

Most of us do this because we want to help folks with their computer issues, be they hardware, software, or malware, and while accolades are nice, they are not why we help.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nah let's leave the CONGRATS as they are. Why change them? There is really no need to change them.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to me achievement is when you are invited into a team
make mentor
mod ect
volume of posts don't mean much,you can have 20 posts on a thread before you get across to the poster what the on button is
where on another thread the same takes one post
if you added in the background work of the mods and managers it would add up to another 25% onto the post count
a successful conclusion to a problem is the best reward for what we come here to do
freely help people


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Or we could do Fibonacci numbers in mumtiples of 1K :grin:

1K [duplicate]
1K
2K
3K
5K
8K
13K
21k
34K
...etc


----------

